# M



## Mighty (Feb 17, 2013)

A/


----------



## Coinsquolino (Feb 17, 2013)

Ahah Mighty what are these?


----------



## Mighty (Feb 17, 2013)

M


----------



## duders (Feb 17, 2013)

If the question is Ballsy or stupid, I'd say the latter. 

They're not even funny.


----------



## Mighty (Feb 17, 2013)

@ duders

*taking a bow*


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you seriously submitted these?


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow! if you really did send these you took quite a risk and faith in the admission ppl to take the time to connect it as a "joke" that is suppose to accompany your essay. I don't know for sure, but I think your writing submissions have to pass through a couple ppl before they even get to a professor to evaluate. Plus, I know that at least in HR departments of employment when more than one recommendation letter is submitted from the same IP address, or computer, they automatically reject the applicant for fraud - without even reading it.  

I wish you luck my friend, because I think you may be too smart and witty for your own good.


----------



## Mighty (Feb 17, 2013)

@Fan


----------



## Mighty (Feb 17, 2013)

@ Dusty

Thanks! I sure hope the admission committee takes an honest read of my application. That would suck if they didn't, but I guess I'll never know lol


----------



## Fanfand (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by Mighty:
> @Fan
> 
> Yes, I did.
> ...



you somehow reminded me a Egyptian dude I went to Paris with, he is VERY handsome and charming, completely ignorant and ego-centric, the world is coming down at his Country but he only care about his hair 
These letters really feel more jokey than academic, if you get admitted I am wrong, but if you are not, next year you may want to show your work to fellow writers (even the people in here like me) and let them write you sincere ones, for writing is not really a private matter, if it is, than it sure does not hold much value
just personal opinions


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 17, 2013)

Honestly I hope so too, because in reading it over, you really are a good writer, definitely smarter than me! A little bit dark, but dark witty humor is great when done well and I think you have talent. I just don't know if the essay was exactly the right time and place for it. 

...that being said, "carcass consuming kitty imaginings" hahahah that was nice or the moist effects of your caddish artistry! what?! I mean you obviously have balls, maybe you just need to learn now to better adjust them  

...and the too, to, two is priceless even though I messed them up in my earlier post! In a lot of ways it's like a dark woody allen humor or a darker Wes Anderson, Paul Thomas Anderson style. I don't know if you're a director, but you're definitely a writer regardless of your gpa. So admittance or no admittance I hope you don't stop writing  

Oh and if you don't get in, it might be no fault of your own, the professor just might not be on your level because damn you use some big words! Maybe you should have been an A-S-T-R-O-N-A-U-T.... I loved that part and  all your different desires that culminated in you realizing that you are a writer.  I can relate. But I do disagree with you, I don't think creative inspiration manifests itself through negative emotions, at least not the emotions that effectively communicate or connect to the reader/viewer. I'll use your essay as an example. In my opinion everything you wrote with the exception of the last paragraph and the last statement "I have no choice" was all a big FU to the reader, the professors who we all have to try and impress, the world, your doubt and everyone who has doubted you. But the last paragraph, now that was all heart. It was there that I think your true emotions showed and it was positive. Everything else was smart and funny and witty if you could keep up, but it had no heart. That's what I really connected to and thats the place I think you should continue to write from. Just some 2 cents and a nickel from a stranger over the internet


----------



## dusty_rose (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree with @Fanfand, I think most of us on here are open to supporting each other. If there's a next time you might want to try reaching out


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 17, 2013)

In my opinion, the letters were too short. You could have elaborated more on who you are (or who you want them to think you are).


----------



## waffleflower (Mar 11, 2013)

@Mighty:

What program did you apply to? And have you heard back from the school at all regarding interviews, financial aid documentation, decisions, etc.? I only ask because I saw a few of your other posts in the other thread but cannot recall which!

I do see your intentions with the letters of recommendation. You want to stand out. You want to stop the reviewers from gliding through an application, and have them ask, "Wtf is this?" Depending on the committee, I guess it also falls back on the other areas of your application rather than just this move itself. I wish you good luck, and I'd want to know if it somehow reached the right audience enough for them to accept you!


----------



## Mighty (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey thanx!

So far ... radio silence.


----------

